# My Swampy yard



## shan2themax (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay... so... what am I to do about this... sometimes it floods at the part by the road... but usually not the whole darn yard!!!!!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 20, 2008)

You will need to get some topsoil and plant more grass. I would live with it...the rains we get this time of year ussually subside after a while.

Just think, in another 10 years you will be collecting that water in a big tank in the yard to survive.  Save the time for something else.


----------



## shan2themax (Mar 20, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Just think, in another 10 years you will be collecting that water in a big tank in the yard to survive.  Save the time for something else.



lol... i needed that


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry Shan. 
I was saying that because of global warming...hehe...you would be ahead of the rest of us.


----------



## shan2themax (Mar 20, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Sorry Shan.
> I was saying that because of global warming...hehe...you would be ahead of the rest of us.



I meant it in a good way... I actually laughed when I saw your reply.... A little water never hurt anyone... besides... there are two baby trees in the front yard....lol


----------



## guyod (Mar 21, 2008)

keep in mind that if you add top soil it might make the water deeper in your drive way. no one likes wet feet.


----------



## shan2themax (Mar 21, 2008)

guyod said:


> keep in mind that if you add top soil it might make the water deeper in your drive way. no one likes wet feet.



Let me tell you.... this winter.. there were a few times that I had to step in the water.... It was cccooooolllllddddd!!!


----------

